# Russellville man killed by falling tree damaged in recent storms



## ScoutmasterRick (Jun 3, 2011)

With the number of people who have been clearing debris from the recent storms it's surprising that there haven't been more serious injuries and fatalities.



> Russellville man killed by falling tree damaged in recent storms
> Published: Friday, June 03, 2011, 11:12 AM Updated: Friday, June 03, 2011, 11:16 AM
> The Associated Press By The Associated Press The Associated Press
> STATE icon.jpg
> ...



Link to original story.


----------



## tree md (Jun 3, 2011)

Saw that on the local news this evening. Very sad. My thoughts are with this man's family.

My cousin is a surgical technician at a hospital here in Birmingham. She told me that the hospitals filled up with people who were injured while cleaning up the storm damage the first week after the storms hit here. When I arrived (2 days after the storms hit) they were still doing search and rescue and we had an ambulance go by us about every 5-10 minutes with lights on and sirens blaring. We probably saw 15 ambulances go by the first night we got here.Worst storm I have ever worked as far as injuries and loss of life. The destruction here is unbelievable.


----------

